# Electric bikes



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We are researching electric bikes with the intention of buying a couple.
We are not interested in the fold down type,but like the Dutch type which vary in price from £650 to £2500.
One problem i have is my weight 16 st plus "all muscle " :roll: :roll: 
Are there any big bike riders who can recommend a bike to suit.

Thanks Les


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

sorry did you say £2500 quid?? for a bike.....  

It best bring me tea in bed and wear lacy undies for that price!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Prob/ best bought in Holland

We just have simple folding ones which do the job

Albert weighs much the same as you but his is not all muscle so that might make the difference :lol: :lol: :lol:

He finds them fine

We first met electric bikes in Holland but of course everyone travels everywhere on bikes there

It depends on how you intend to use the bikes as to what price you are prepared to pay

we only do about 10 mile trips on ours, Albert would do more and does if the shops are a long way away 8O but that's enough for me

Shadow happily did 5 miles taking it easy, but that may not be the same now

Aldra


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

My husband is 16 stone and we have 2 Giant electric bikes.

We live in Ireland and paid €1200 each for them.

Here is the link.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/twist.w/9359/55728/

The only change I made to mine was to get the turn back handlebars.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

bigcats

If you think £2500 is a lot, have a look in a few bike mags, but have a stiff drink available first!

Roger


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

pomme1 said:


> bigcats
> 
> If you think £2500 is a lot, have a look in a few bike mags, but have a stiff drink available first!
> 
> Roger


I just find it funny that people will pay that for a pushbike.....I can understand a sportsman competing in competion, but people cycling to the shops/site seeing don't need a £200 quid bike never mind a £2000 one.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.electricbikeworld.co.uk/index.php
http://www.wisperbikes.com/index.php
http://www.oxygenbicycles.com/shop/index.html

. . I tried a few but settled on the Oxygen 'e-mate city' & [touch wood] perfectly happy with it


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bigcats30 said:


> pomme1 said:
> 
> 
> > bigcats
> ...


 . . Why die rich & leave it to the Government ? - or worse still they give it to the bankers :wink:


----------



## Sunset (Feb 12, 2010)

My husband John has a Wisper and is delighted with it. Sturdy bike and long lasting battery. 

Audrey


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

vicdicdoc said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > pomme1 said:
> ...


ahmen to that!

But I can think of a few other things to spend a spare couple of grand on than a bloody....bike


----------



## Sam48 (Sep 28, 2009)

We have 2 electric folding bikes, 16" and are very happy with them. My husband is also about 16 stones. Bought 2 years ago from AS Bikes, Coventry (www.folding-bikes.net). They also do 26" model at £795 (& you don't need to fold them). They attend most of the motorhome shows and have excellent after sales service. There's no need to spend that kind of money unless you are planning to do the Tour de France!


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've bought a couple over here in France.

The first one we bought for Lin 'cause she couldn't keep up with me, then I found I couldn't keep up with her so I bought one for myself, and I still can't keep up with her :lol: :roll:

We got the first one when it was on special offer and when I went to get one for me the price was significantly higher so I bought a different model.

Both bikes have the same power motor but operate differently.

Lin's has the motor on the front wheel and when the electrics are turned on the power comes in as soon as you start peddling, whereas mine has the motor on the rear wheel and the power only comes on when you push hard on the pedals.

Even though the motors are of a similar rating the one that runs off the front wheel certainly has a better power out put.

As a price guide the best one is now selling a around 800€ and the other is around 550€ 

So, as the saying goes . . . You get what you pay for.

My best advice is try before you buy


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Scattycat said:


> We've bought a couple over here in France.
> 
> The first one we bought for Lin 'cause she couldn't keep up with me, then I found I couldn't keep up with her so I bought one for myself, and I still can't keep up with her :lol: :roll:
> 
> ...


That`s interesting about the better power from the front hub.
We will certainly try before we buy.

Les


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We have had a couple of Schwinn Streamline Dutch type bikes for about five years now and highly recommend them. High quality frames and components. Light for electrics at 20kg, inc battery, as all ally. Good battery range and still going strong. However, not cheap at £1200 each when bought. (www.schwinnbike.com

Ron


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Went over to Oxford to test drive a electric bike today.Both me and my wife were very impressed.We are now the proud owners of two Smarta LX ,weight 23 k ,priced at £ 1099 each.but knocked £100 off for buying 2.
The guy who sold us them ,knew what he was talking about,as they only sell electric bikes.their name is the Electric Transport Shop.
Just got to figure a way of getting them home as the road is so tight with very high sleeping policemen ,i`m not sure if the Motorhome would cope as the car bottomed a couple of times.
Thanks you all for your input.

Les


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

We have been testing a few bike lately and would suggest having a look at 
http://www.voltbikes.co.uk their Burlington was a great ride and very powerful. No problems with your weight and has 5 power setting and the ability to power from the battery without peddling if required or when pulling away. The other thing that interested me is a replacement/spare battery is under £200 which is half the price of some.

We own an old electric bike but the battery is on it's way out and it only has 3 gears.

The other one but far more expensive that impressed was from Spencer Ivy we just happened to see it in a shop in Malvern last weekend. www.spencerivy.com my wife rode it and loved it but see price. They are claiming a 50 mile plus range with their top battery by the way.

We also tried the show stall www.poweredbicycles.co.uk and they were quite good but not as good as the others. Hope this helps let the forum know what you get please.

Robin


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL just realised the last post was from you still hey ho, might help someone else.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Scolds said:


> LOL just realised the last post was from you still hey ho, might help someone else.


Robin,i too have moments like you had :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Now that i have 2 electric bike,i have purchased a Thule towbar bike carrier and i`m now looking for a bike cover to fit the carrier.

A couple of problems so far is the carrier has lights on the rear ,which wont allow to wrap the cover all around and the bikes are longer than normal bike and the handle bars are sightly wider.I don`t want to adjust the handles each time .

A few members have suggested various suppliers ,of which i appreciate and i have been in contact with them but all seem to make them to fit the likes of Fiamma bike racks.

Any more suggestions appreciated.

Les


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*http://www.50cycles.com/*

Hi,
One of the best if not the best is Kalkhoff - they have the best batteries and motors (Panasonic) and also do an HD model for larger folk

They are distributed by http://www.50cycles.com/ in the UK

Kalkhoff are manufactured in Germany by the company who also manufacture Raleigh

Regards Ray


----------



## claydon59 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, 
We bought two Giant escape 1 bikes from Fulford Cycles of York, very good service and appear to be good bikes, I bike to work now which is around 40 miles a week on one charge, the bikes were quite a lot cheaper at Fulford, I think we saved £650 on each bike they are sold as slight seconds, mine had a small chip on the frame and had done 7 miles, my wifes appears to be new ???, totally recommend them, bikes and dealers...


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

What about my bike cover for my Thule towbar carrier :? :?   

Les


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> Now that i have 2 electric bike,i have purchased a Thule towbar bike carrier and i`m now looking for a bike cover to fit the carrier.
> 
> A couple of problems so far is the carrier has lights on the rear ,which wont allow to wrap the cover all around and the bikes are longer than normal bike and the handle bars are sightly wider.I don`t want to adjust the handles each time .
> 
> ...


I have the same set up and can recommend the Taylormade cover.You have to line the rear of the cover with the bottom of the wheels,tighten up the drawstring and then pull the excess over the bikes and fasten the ties underneath.

It is a bit awkward but I have a piece of carpet which I put on the ground and then lay on it to get access underneath to fasten the ties.I also stretch a bungee across the back from wheel to wheel to stop the cover from potentially flapping in the wind and obscuring the thule carrier lights.

Sounds long winded and a bit complicated but with practice it can be put on in less than 5 minutes. :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Now that i have 2 electric bike,i have purchased a Thule towbar bike carrier and i`m now looking for a bike cover to fit the carrier.
> ...


What size bike cover do you have ?
Our bikes are 1093 in length ,sightly longer than a standard bike,or did you just use the standard cover.

Les


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*electric bikes*

Try Velospeed for Kudos bikes.
Tried them at Newbury show. Liberty is dutch type & just under £1000
& very good.
Barrie


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Would like electric bikes they are a bit pricey but hey I rode a butchers carrier bike when a lad no gears and great big basket of meat to push.I was only fourteen and eight stone now I am sixty eight and fifteen stone and can spoil myself.My three probs would be.Dont like drilling holes in van for bike rack.Would be concerned about bikes being stolen.Would they be clean even with a good cover.And one more my wife thinks I am nuts but that's not new :lol: :lol: Presto


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> What size bike cover do you have ?
> Our bikes are 1093 in length ,sightly longer than a standard bike,or did you just use the standard cover.
> Les


Hi Les,I don't know what units of measurement you are using but our e bikes are 1.58mts long and the 2 slit cover fits well.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Nora+Neil said:


> we have 2 Giant electric bikes.


wow how big are they? 8O


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

presto said:


> Would like electric bikes they are a bit pricey but hey I rode a butchers carrier bike when a lad no gears and great big basket of meat to push.I was only fourteen and eight stone now I am sixty eight and fifteen stone and can spoil myself.


Sounds like you ate most of the meat :lol:



presto said:


> Dont like drilling holes in van for bike rack.


Then get yourself a towbar and a Thule carrier,I have taken my Fiamma rear mounted rack off and now use the Thule.It is much easier to put the bikes on the rack as it is lower so not as far to lift.My Thule model can be locked onto the towball and it stays in situ all the time we are away.



presto said:


> Would be concerned about bikes being stolen.


On my Thule rack the outside bike can be locked on with the clamp but also get a good quality chain and padlock and lock them to the rack whilst travelling and then use it when you leave the bikes anywhere.Always leave them in a busy area to deter any thieves,a good tip is to lock them outside a cafe then any potential thief will think you are inside and due to come out any time.



presto said:


> Would they be clean even with a good cover


Yes,I have been through some foul weather with the bikes on the rack and the Taylormade cover has kept them clean and dry.



presto said:


> And one more my wife thinks I am nuts but that's not new :lol: :lol: Presto


I have the same problem.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > What size bike cover do you have ?
> ...


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

*electric bike battery*

Can anyone tell me how much an electric bike battery 29.5 volts 8amp power is from AS Bikes Coventry


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: electric bike battery*



amydan said:


> Can anyone tell me how much an electric bike battery 29.5 volts 8amp power is from AS Bikes Coventry


Er.... No but I'm sure they'd tell you..... Tried phoning?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Link to the website*, not sure if it is the right battery... £145:

http://www.folding-bikes.net/asbikes/shop/electric-bike-battery/

Mike

* seems they have a new website which is a bit spartan.... Does not have much info about any other batteries but if you ring them I am sure Peter will help.

A.S. Bikes (A.S. Toys Ltd) 
Lakeview Farm 
Coppice Close 
Leamington road 
Ryton on Dunsmore, Coventry 
Warwickshire 
CV8 3EL

Tel: 02476 303228


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Peter at AS Bikes will also no doubt, tell you how to bring your battery back to life. I was a disbeliever until I tried his method. I do not know how long it will last but it sure seemed to work.
It involves FULLY discharging the battery a few times and re-charging it again. They do seem stronger than I expected. My wife tried to lock the battery with her key, in the dark and put the key into the charging socket. Very pretty overall and melted the key but still works.

Alan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

These might suit?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121283002613?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

